# CPT code 58805 vs 58800



## sheilacpc (Jul 22, 2014)

Please share your opinions on w
hich code selection for the scenario below.  Thanks, Sheila

A patient was seen for drainage of bilateral ovarian cysts. The right ovarian cyst was drained via a vaginal route. The left ovarian cyst was not able to be drained through the vagina. Consequently the physician performed an abdominal incision to drain the left cyst. How would this be reported?
58800-59; 58805 
58800, 58805 
58800-50 
58805, 58805-52


----------



## Lor-N (Jul 29, 2014)

58800 and 58805 are mutually exclusive and not able to be unbundled. Also, mod 50 for bilat is not valid on either code since the code states "unilateral or bilateral". Since 58805 is the more extensive procedure, I would just report that by itself.

Lauren, CPC, COBGC


----------

